
Covid-19 Is Likely to Lead to an Increase in Suicides - blauditore
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/covid-19-is-likely-to-lead-to-an-increase-in-suicides/
======
pcdoodle
Yeah, no shit. Increase in tyranny too if we keep taking this.

